# Fritz Box 6360 - langsames W-Lan (mit max. Empfang)



## hirschi-94 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

habe eine Fritzbox 6360 Cable. An sich passt alles, nur das W-Lan ist elends langsam. Zuvor aber ein paar Infos: 

- Standpc läuft über LAN - da kommt die ganze Verbundungsleistung auch an. 
- über Smartphones und Tablets bekomme ich immer nur rund 6 Mbit/s rein - eher weniger
- Funkkanäle habe ich schon so eingerichtet, dass sich nichts beisst. 
- ein Fritzbox Repeater ist im Netz verbunden. (er ist mit 162 Mbit/s zur Fritzbox angebunden)

Also mobile Geräte sind übers W-Lan mit Verbindung ins Internet sehr langsam, wie gesagt nur rund 6 Mbits. Laut Fritzbox besteht mit diesen Geräten aber eine Verbindungsqualität mit rund 50 Mbits. 

Meine Frage ist, was ich machen kann, die Geschwindigkeit zu optimieren. Wie gesagt per Lan kommt die volle Bandbreite am PC an. 

PS: Ein Kumpel hat eine VDSL50 Leitung und da konnte ich via Speedtest mit dem Handy mit rund 30 Mbits downloaden.


----------



## robbe (21. Juli 2013)

Welchem Abstand haben denn die Geräte zur Box, irgendwelche Hindernisse dazwischen?
Die 30Mbits bei deinem Kumpel sind so ziemlich das maximale was mobile Geräte schaffen können. Normal sollte das unter guten Bedingungen auch mit der 6360 möglich sein.


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Juli 2013)

Ein Firmwareupdate schon gemacht?
Vllt. ist die die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt.
Im Firefox mal auf fritz.box gehen und durchstöbern was es für möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## padam (21. Juli 2013)

Die Cable Router sind schlimm habe eine 6320 - der Wlan Empfang reicht zwar durch die Wohnung aber bereits 2 - 3 Meter Entfernt vom Router gibt es massive Performanceeinbrüche. Man kann sagen, dass ein normales Surfen nichtmehr möglich ist - trotz schneller leitung! 
Ich habe den router bei mir in ein Modem umgewandelt und noch einen zusätzlichen Router drangehängt (zB Apple Airport Extreme) - jetzt ist das wlan im ganzen Bereich mit vollem Speed verfügbar!


----------



## Lan_Party (21. Juli 2013)

padam schrieb:


> Die Cable Router sind schlimm habe eine 6320 - der Wlan Empfang reicht zwar durch die Wohnung aber bereits 2 - 3 Meter Entfernt vom Router gibt es massive Performanceeinbrüche. Man kann sagen, dass ein normales Surfen nichtmehr möglich ist - trotz schneller leitung!


Kann ich nicht bestätigen.
Hatten einen 6360 Cable. Von meinem Zimmer bis zum Keller war eine gute Verbindung da, dazwischen waren es min. 6m.


----------



## robbe (21. Juli 2013)

Das Wlan Problem betrifft nur 6320.


----------



## padam (21. Juli 2013)

Ok, dann Einstellungssache oder Defekt


----------



## hirschi-94 (21. Juli 2013)

robbe schrieb:


> Welchem Abstand haben denn die Geräte zur Box, irgendwelche Hindernisse dazwischen?
> Die 30Mbits bei deinem Kumpel sind so ziemlich das maximale was mobile Geräte schaffen können. Normal sollte das unter guten Bedingungen auch mit der 6360 möglich sein.



Naja den Abstand möchte ich mal komplett unberücksichtigt lassen, dafür kann die Fritzi ja nichts. Mich stört, dass ich so wenig Download Rate habe, auch wenn das Handy direkt neben dem Router habe. 



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Ein Firmwareupdate schon gemacht?
> Vllt. ist die die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt.
> Im Firefox mal auf fritz.box gehen und durchstöbern was es für möglichkeiten gibt.



Jo klar, habe schon alles erdenkliche Probiert, auch mit diversen W-Lan Kanälen. Leider ohne Erfolg. 



padam schrieb:


> Die Cable Router sind schlimm habe eine 6320 - der Wlan Empfang reicht zwar durch die Wohnung aber bereits 2 - 3 Meter Entfernt vom Router gibt es massive Performanceeinbrüche. Man kann sagen, dass ein normales Surfen nichtmehr möglich ist - trotz schneller leitung!
> Ich habe den router bei mir in ein Modem umgewandelt und noch einen zusätzlichen Router drangehängt (zB Apple Airport Extreme) - jetzt ist das wlan im ganzen Bereich mit vollem Speed verfügbar!



Naja Empfang habe ich überall sehr gut, da ich ja noch einen Repeater rumstehen habe - der Download ist trotzdem mager  


----

Danke euch für die ganzen Antworten schonmal. Ich werde jetzt einfach mal den Repeater rausschmeissen - vielleicht bremst der ja, irgendwie den DL. Wer weiss


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. Juli 2013)

So wie es aussieht habe ich das Problem gelöst. Ich habe einfach mal den Fritzi Repeater mit einer neuen Firmware versehen und schon läuft der Spass.


----------

